# Our 2 new does! (Picture added 1/11)



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Yesterday my daughter and I went and picked up two new does. So I thought I would share with you all our two newest additions to the Laurel Haven herd.

The first doe is Nocturne, and she was well named as she is all black not a single white hair anywhere on her body. I just took this picture this evening and she is still a bit jumpy being new and all. I hope to get some good "setup" pictures once they settle in more. She comes to me bred to a handsome moon spotted buck and is due March 10th and had a positive ultrasound of at least twins. What a bonus, I am excited about this.









*Rosasharn HB Nocturne *
AGS/ADGA/NDGA Registered Nigerian Dwarf Doe 
Born on May 4, 2007

*Sire: Rosasharn TF Honey Bear *S *
SS: Rosasharn's Tom Fulery *S 
SD: ARMCH Rosasharn's Buckwheat Honey 3*D 3*M 'E'

*Dam: Rosasharn SS Unique 4*D AR*
DS: Rosasharn's TL Summer Sol *S
DD: ARMCH Rosasharn's Uni 3*D E

And this is the info of the buck she is bred to:

*Kids Corral CVF Triumph *

*Sire: Caesar's Villa TT Frankie *
SS: Split Creek Tyler The Man 
SD: ARMCH Caesar's Villa PN Flower Girl 3*D

*Dam: Pocket Sized PST Victory *
DS: Pocket Sized gN Presto 
DD: Pocket Sized M Starlight

We also picked up a second doe as I like to buy my goats in pairs since I quarantine them and I don't like for them to be alone for the two weeks. I feel they are less stressed when they come with a buddy. This is Betty... isn't she a flashy little girl.









*Gypsy Moon Bootleg Betty *
AGS/ADGA Registered Nigerian Dwarf Doe 
Born on April 25, 2008

*Sire: Rosasharn UP Papillon*S* 
SS: Rosasharn CH Uproar *S 
SD: Rosasharn's TL Mariposa 4*D AR

*Dam: Little Tot's Estate Danikan* (2007 JR CH)
DS: Rosasharn SS Sequoia *S 
DD: Woodhaven Farms Moon Dust

So there they are! I will get better pictures once they are more at ease, they have only been here for a day. But they are doing very well and already Betty is trusting us enough to love up on her. Nocturne is a little more leary but coming around enough to eat out of our hands. So that's a good sign. 
Anyway I just wanted to share our newest family members. :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Our 2 new does!*

Oh my goodness...they are beautiful! And what NICE bloodlines!! You got some goodies there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our 2 new does!*

nice girls...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our 2 new does!*

Those girls are just amazing - congrats!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our 2 new does!*

they certainly contrast themselves. Congrats on the new additions!

Is that a recent pic of Triumph because she looks shaved :?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Our 2 new does!*

They are both very nice!! Congrats!!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Our 2 new does!*

They are so pretty.. I love Betty, she is so pretty!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our 2 new does!*

Nice girls and love the moon spots


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Our 2 new does!*

Thank you everyone!  
Both does are a bit more comfortable here this morning. I was a little concerned with Nocturne being 3 months pregnant and all coming to a new home. As the first night she was very nervous, I could actually see her shaking a bit. She would try and hide from us at first. But she seems much more happier and calm as she came up to me this morning when I went to feed them. She even left me pet her for a second. But then retreated behind Betty once again. I think she is going to be okay with some more time to adjust.
Now Betty doesn't seem to mind at all and has been exploring her new home since she got here. And I have been able to touch all over her, actually she enjoys the attention. She is the friendlier of the two. I will have to earn Nocturne's trust I believe. I am just glad she is more relaxed today. But both new does are eating well so I think they will be okay. :thumbup:

Stacey - The picture of Betty (Triumph is the buck Nocturne is bred to) is from her breeder and yes she was shaved. Here is a picture of Betty I took with her full coat.








I want the girls to settle in some so I can get better pictures. At the moment Nocturne runs away as soon as she sees me or the camera. I don't want to stress her anymore than she already is. Once they are more adjusted to their new surroundings, I will take lots of pictures of them both.
But yes they are very different in many ways... color and personality.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Our 2 new does!*

Congratulations they are just cute as ever. :dance:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our 2 new does!*

WOW!! Very nice! I LOVE Betty!!! It looks like you have got to very nice additions there Tina! Can't wait to see the babies you have out of them! :leap: :hi5:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Our 2 new does!*

Beautiful girls! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our 2 new does!*

What beauties! Congratulations...Nocturne is just gorgeous!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Our 2 new does!*

Congratulations!!! Betty could have been mine.  Haha just kidding. Seriously though, she was beautiful and was very tempting. I'm so thrilled its you who got her though. Nocturne is gorgeous too and her lines make her all the more beautiful! Hope you get some doelings from her!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Our 2 new does!*

Oh dear, they are so so nice! I just get a kick out of moon spots!! they are so fun!
You have a nice couple of does!! Congrads!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Our 2 new does!*

Ooo I love Nocturne. Congrats on the new girls! :thumb:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you everyone, we are very pleased with them!

This is why I prefer to buy my goats in pairs...isn't that just sweet.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Now THAT is an adorable pic!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my how sweet!!! 

One day I will purchase some goats from you, I think you have some gorgeous goats. And I will be certain to remember your "pairs" preference.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Aww... thank you Stacey & Allison! And Stacey I so appreciate the comment about my herd.

I thought it was just too sweet I had to share. I do quarantine my goats when they come so I like to get them in pairs, and this is why... I feel they are less stressed coming with a buddy they already know. not only for when they are kept seperated, but when they also enter the herd. They have someone to turn to that they know, and who has their back. Reality is I can't always buy my goats in pairs or even send them off in pairs, but when I can I do. Most all of my goats were bought with a buddy. Plus it is an excuse to use on hubby why I need not ONE but TWO. I get more goats that way. LOL :shades:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

That is just precious!!! I love both of those girls! And they are so sweet together! :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is just adorable.  You can tell they are good buddies. I don't think i've ever bought one goat at a time, it's always been in at least pairs for that very reason.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwwww very cute! Great picture!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tina those 2 does are so sweet together! Glad to see thay are settling in for you.


----------

